# My newfoundland reno project



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Guys 
I am in Newfoundland now and starting week two of our renovation project. It has not gone exactly as we planned and we had to shuffle a few things so far.So the house is a 23 year old side split and our long range plan is to build an addition of two bedrooms ,two bathrooms and laundry room on main level. Our plan this year was to do the wheelchair ramp ,shingle the roof ,replace two windows ,put in air conditioning and do partial reno of the bathroom.
Well we soon realised that there is some *** backwards wiring in this house and the plan to rip tub out and put a shower for me would require completely taking the wall back to studs as there is no proper wood behind it that can handle the grab bars.
So we had to juggle things around and we did the ramp but now we are doing the wiring job and have a cabinet guy in here to do the plans for our kitchen remodel.
I have a tiny shower on main floor that I can manage with for now but really feeling out of my elements here so I am going back to Ontario next week and my husband will be coming back for a week to gut the bathroom so that next year when I return I can at least have a safe and roomy shower.We have the before photos but probably be just july/august before any worth while after photos. We expect it will be around $30,000 to do the work we plan to do in next 12 months.
Lots of headaches but I spent last couple days sitting on the wharf watching salmon jumping ,so beautiful here maybe one of these days I will host a newfie CMF get together


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like things are going as expected. I watch Scott McGilvary on HDTV and most remodels follow what you are experiencing...at least you have not discovered dry rot, mold, termites or hidden fire damage. Good luck.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread calls for pics!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Promise photos will come when I am back home ,got them all on my camera and got no way to load them for now. Lots of home made food here ,that part I am loving lol


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> This thread calls for pics!


I want to see pics of these jumping salmon! Is you house right on a river next to some rapids?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

peterk said:


> I want to see pics of these jumping salmon!


Actually they're wallabies......Marina wasn't wearing her glasses.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My house has the Ocean on the back and the brook runs right along our property where they go to spawn.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello again just updating the thread because we have more news! Roofer came out to start shingle job and he found start of mold into the attic ,suggested we add 4 new roof vents and with new shingles will be ok to leave until we return next July. So we sent the roofer away and now waiting on quotes to deal with mold issue ,not really wanting to remove the roof and plywood it all over again as that will be a $20,000 job instead of the $7500 we were expecting.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

aww sounds like a headache for sure, but hopefully long term payoff! I went back out there this summer. I love NL. unfortunately in a week you can see about 1/10th of 1 percent of it. 
Here's a pic I took at Bay Bulls to tide us over until pics come:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well we have a 10 million dollar view and we paid $80,000 for the house which has a woodhouse and a detached 24x28 garage and lots of land. Going into it we figured $30,000 -$40,000 to update the house plus about $100,000 to build an addition on to make 2 master bedrooms with ensuites ,family room and a laundry room. The 100k includes estimates for the furnishings as well so if we can come in at $210,000 completed I will be very happy. Last night we had homemade blueberry pudding with fish and brewis ,got my fill of bakeapples and 2 gallons to take back home and of course had lots of fresh fish and cod tongues. Have not played a single game of poker online this trip but the wind has been a problem going out 'the bay' but today my husband and daughter finally got a chance to go out to the family cabin off shore for the day.
I have visited home hardware more times than I wish to admit lol


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That's crazy marina. The purchase price must be far under replacement cost of the structure, nevermind the land.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just poking around the forum...
marina - you still around?
didja ever get the house finished...?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just testing - Where is delete?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> just poking around the forum...
> marina - you still around?
> didja ever get the house finished...?


I am still here but not much these days .Project still ongoing as we only have summers to get work done ,so far replaced all windows and doors,new roof ,chimney,new kitchen , got a full bathroom done plus lifts ,ramps stair chair.This year we had old driveway dug out and a new one put in.We are not sure about the addition now as we have spent money to make existing home work for us and as it currently sits it is 1800 sq ft 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.We also have about 900 sq ft in basement we can add another bedroom bathroom for guests if we need more space.Weather was amazing this year and we had 7 wonderful weeks there ,new paint and curtains was only job we did this year inside.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes, we had "some nice summer" 
whereabouts is your house located?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Well with a 23 year old house, chances are you really do need to rip out the bathroom to the studs anyway to make sure you end up with a waterproof shower installation. Most bathroom renovators today will automatically use a Schluter System installation. You should ask your renovator if that is what you are being quoted on.
https://www.schluter.ca/schluter-ca/en_CA/

Regarding grab bars. Most have that ugly institutional look but not all do! We had a bathroom renovated a couple of years ago and had grab bars installed for future need. I can't remember the manufacturer's name and can't find them online. They look nothing like 'typical' grab bars but more like a thicker version of a towel rail. Very 'designer' in their look. The thing with them is that a metal strip is installed on the studs *before* the tiles are installed. All that then shows is two bolts coming through holes drilled in the tile and onto which the bar is fastened. 

But I'm sure there are other makes out there if you look for them. Here is one example I found of grab bars that don't have that institutional look. https://www.invisiacollection.com/product/accent-decorative-grab-bar/


----------

